
Pay your taxes on your smartphone using Intuit’s SnapTax - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/14/intuit-snaptax/
======
theDoug
Who on earth is the target market for this? I wasn't aware that people were
doing their taxes so frequently as to require the ability to do them any time
on the go.

Further restrictions: > Intuit says it’s for people who make $80,000 or less a
year; only have income from W-2s, interest, and unemployment; and don’t owe
any property.

